# Are you guys sure it's winter?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If it is, I didn't get the memo. 

I went for another ride today and it was simply stunning out. Got in 125 miles and the weather couldn't have been any better. This has got to be one of the easiest winters this state has seen in a very long while. 

Not a cloud in the sky.....anywhere! And I looked. None! No wind, temps in the upper 60's. Saw more than just a couple of convertibles on the road. Quite a few bikes out taking advantage of the weather. 

Anyways, another great day. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am more tham willing to send you the winter I am having around here, I will share gladly


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I am absolutely sure it's winter. Glad someone is enjoying January outdoors.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

When I drove this morning it was wonderful. We don't get fog much in AZ where I live, and it was foggy all over.
I was helping a friend move, by 8 most of fog gone. By 12 too warm for a jacket.

Beautiful day!

I did tell one of the other movers my worst motorcycle experience. No it wasn't my broken collar bone. And no it wasn't the fishtailing through a freeway curve at 70 in somebody else transmission fluid. 

It was riding in the two lane square corner roads between Ohio corn fields. A bee hit my face bubble and fell inside my tee shirt. I was doing about 60. The stunned bee was twerking his stinger in my chest at about 20. Down shifting with left hand, trying to smash the bee with my right. It was 15 seconds of agonizing pain that seemed like forever.

Somehow the guy I was talking to, lost interest in a motorcycles. But they are fun to ride. Especially on one wheel, but I'm too old for that now.

Not a big fan of bees.:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been lucky when it comes to dealing with bugs. Thinking back as far as I can, I can't recall an incident with a bee or other insect that gave me fits while riding. 

I always wear a full-face helmet. I've had insects hit my chest, arms, neck, etc., but nothing that required immediate attention / action on my part. A couple of weeks ago, I did have an insect strike my right forearm. I was wearing a hooded sweatshirt and it began to sting immediately. It wasn't too bad and within a few minutes, the stinging stopped. 

After I got home, I remembered to take a look at my forearm and all there was, was a small red spot. No swelling or inflammation. 

I have had large insects come right at me and I swear, I could see them coming at me 50' away. Of course, when they hit my helmet shield,, it sounds like a .22LR round. 

All in all, I'm happy to report nothing more serious.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Not much fun driving around when your tires are frozen flat on the bottom. Yes, glad some are enjoying the winter, just not me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I got a bee to my right thumb once, while on a bike.
I couldn't stop for a while, and it really did hurt.
But when I could finally stop and work the stinger out, the pain went away after a few minutes.

It wasn't the most fun I'd ever had on my bike, but it was way better than the time I was hit by a car.
I still limp from that one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You want an exciting ride be on a horse when it get stung.
The funniest motorcycle bee story came from a local paramedic, A man was riding the Blue Ridge Parkway wearing shorts and rode through a swarm of bees. Some went up the legs of his shorts and stung him to where he made John Holmes look tiny.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> You want an exciting ride be on a horse when it get stung.
> The funniest motorcycle bee story came from a local paramedic, A man was riding the Blue Ridge Parkway wearing shorts and rode through a swarm of bees. Some went up the legs of his shorts and stung him to where he made John Holmes look tiny.


People who dress like that when riding m/c's, are an accident just waiting to happen. :smt018

I've seen some wearing shorts, a tank top, flip-flops, and of course, *NO* helmet. But, they did have on some designer sunglasses at least. You can almost always tell the ones with very little to no m/c experience. They are the ones dressed for a day at the beach. 









Click on to enlarge


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now, if you ever need a definition of "idiot," you have the perfect illustration.
He's dressed to die, he's not in complete control, and he's on a freeway at freeway speeds.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Now, if you ever need a definition of "idiot," you have the perfect illustration.
> He's dressed to die, he's not in complete control, and he's on a freeway at freeway speeds.


There's obviously a mindset that they are trying to achieve by doing such. I'm not sure what exactly, but the impression that they leave others with isn't a positive one, I'm quite sure.

No one thinks or says......Wow, that guy is cool. More along the lines of......What an idiot!


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Hit 43 last two nights here on the beach in Florida

Its Winter!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It supposedly got down to 30 last night here. 

I can't verify that though, cause I was sleeping.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, well it is 26 degrees F here at midday, low of 0 tonight. I shoveled snow the last two days running, and we just got another three inches and still coming down. And this is the southernmost tip of Indiana. I think its winter.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just got in, it was 70 here in Arizona. I can't say I mind it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well it was 7 this morning in my part of North Carolina.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Snow on the way tonight and tomorrow. My golden retriever and I will be out in the woods enjoying it. She loves the snow. This will probably be her last winter. She is 14.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Wife and I went to Sam's Club here today as they are shutting their doors later this month. 

I was dressed in my usual attire. Blue jeans, and a t-shirt. It actually got kind of hot standing outside under the sun talking to a friend.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> *Are you guys sure it's winter?*
> 
> If it is, I didn't get the memo.
> 
> (snip)


Memo to paratrooper:

It's winter all right. 
These were Fargo's 10AM through 10PM temps and wind chill today.
(click pic to embiggen, note the columns circled in red).









It doesn't get much more "wintery" than that.
On a positive note, it's supposed to get above freezing for a couple of days pretty soon. 
I'm _really_ looking forward to it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmmmmm, does anyone live in Fargo, isn't it a ghost town?????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those Fargo wind-chill numbers send non-wind chills down my spine.
In my old age, it's too cold for me!
Anyway, what's the point? It's too flat for snowboarding or downhill speed, so what do you need all of that lovely snow for? :yawinkle:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Anyway, what's the point? It's too flat for snowboarding or downhill speed, so what do you need all of that lovely snow for? :yawinkle:


To build snowmen????


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They just rubbing it in on those of us suffering frigid cold and sn*w, I think we should all send them a dump truck load to them about 30 each for Paratrooper and Az Dave anybody else think this is about right


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Here in southwestern Indiana it is sunny and a balmy 6 degrees F at 10 AM.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> They just rubbing it in on those of us suffering frigid cold and sn*w, I think we should all send them a dump truck load to them about 30 each for Paratrooper and Az Dave anybody else think this is about right


The young school kids would love that.

When the northern part of AZ. gets snow, those from the southern part of AZ. drive up for the day so that their kids can play in it.

Oh....and BTW.....it looks like another gorgeous day today. Ho hum...........:watching:


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> They just rubbing it in on those of us suffering frigid cold and sn*w, I think we should all send them a dump truck load to them about 30 each for Paratrooper and Az Dave anybody else think this is about right


Oh about 5 years ago a church brought one or two dump trucks of snow down here to Chandler. Took the grand kids and they had a blast. We could use the water.

Bring it on, I still have a snow shovel in my garage. Every one asks "what is it?".

It is a balmy 68 and with the wind chill it is 68. Ho hum........... :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Some have intelligence


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......I have a snow shovel as well. 

I use it more often though to scoop up leaves in the Fall. We have a tree in the front yard that dumps leaves like it's no one's business. That snow shovel works faster and better than my Stihl leave blower / shredder does. It's a whole lot quieter too! :smt033

BTW.....it did drop down to 34 degrees last night. Chilly enough for our furnace to click on.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Almost 0 today. Should be 32 by Friday and a chance to hit the range if there isn't too much snow falling. Had lots of time to check out those really big S&W revolvers they're making.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

January, and sometimes February in east Texas are just about the complete winter. At least it is usually the only time where we have two or three consecutive weeks of winter weather. We get cool snaps where it gets in the thirties and then rises into the 50's, starting in late November and usually ending in early March, but we get a lot of sunny, cool days in the '60's.

Today, it's 20 degrees, with an inch or two of snow and sleet on the ground. No big deal, but lots of folks are out there ramming each other.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/big-freeze-russias-yakutia-sees-near-record-cold-131009936.html


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> Hmmmmmm, does anyone live in Fargo, isn't it a ghost town?????


Biggest city in the state (he said proudly)!
A major metropolitan area, doncha know!
You betcha!

:smt023


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Biggest city in the state (he said proudly)!
> A major metropolitan area, doncha know!
> You betcha!
> :smt023


You mean with sidewalks, street lights and indoor plumbing??????? Wow!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And Frances McDormand, too!
You betcha!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

And it beats the heck out of Minot.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well today will be a high of 21 with 3 more inches of sn*w. I am so done with this winter. This is the coldest Jan. on record for Western North Carolina.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Well today will be a high of 21 with 3 more inches of sn*w. I am so done with this winter. This is the coldest Jan. on record for Western North Carolina.


"You've only just begun..." :yawinkle:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't plan on another ride until this coming Sunday. 

I don't want to take a chance of overdosing...........:watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Paratrooper your new profile pic is on post #27 for rubbing in your weather


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Paratrooper your new profile pic is on post #27 for rubbing in your weather


Glad that you pointed it out and clarified it for me.

I just thought that was your horse. I was thinking.......Damn, that thing sure looks like a donkey.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Any of you southern folk expecting a delivery from UPS? If so, Old Man Winter may bite you in the butt after all.

I was expecting to receive a new rifle scope to be delivered by UPS today. Ain't gonna happen.  Service at the main UPS hub for the US in Louisville, KY has been disrupted due to severe winter weather conditions:

Severe Weather In Louisville Could Delay UPS Shipments - LEX18.com | Continuous News and StormTracker Weather


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pblanc said:


> Any of you southern folk expecting a delivery from UPS? If so, Old Man Winter may bite you in the butt after all.
> 
> I was expecting to receive a new rifle scope to be delivered by UPS today. Ain't gonna happen. Service at the main UPS hub for the US in Louisville, KY has been disrupted due to severe winter weather conditions:
> 
> Severe Weather In Louisville Could Delay UPS Shipments - LEX18.com | Continuous News and StormTracker Weather


If it's a real nice expensive scope, I think with UPS, you can reroute a delivery. Let me know and if you want, I will message you my address. No bad weather here, I can guarantee you that. :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> You mean with sidewalks, street lights and indoor plumbing??????? Wow!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


Almost. The indoor plumbing's coming in 2025. It'll be a 5 Gallon bucket, Sears Catalog (if you can find one), and a pine tree car air freshener.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Almost. The indoor plumbing's coming in 2025. It'll be a 5 Gallon bucket, Sears Catalog (if you can find one), and a pine tree car air freshener.


My wife has a stock of Sears catalogs, as well as some Montgomery Wards as well.

She tells me that someday they will be worth a lot . :smt030


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> My wife has a stock of Sears catalogs, as well as some Montgomery Wards as well.
> 
> She tells me that someday they will be worth a lot . :smt030


Yeah, they will...
As soon as the TP runs out. (See Venezuela.)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> You mean with sidewalks, street lights and indoor plumbing??????? Wow!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


Yes, we have sidewalks. And if you don't keep them shoveled, the city will write you a ticket. Or shovel it for you, and bill you.

Yes, we have streetlights. All the better for shoveling snowy sidewalks after work, because it gets dark at like 5 PM in winter.

Yes, we have indoor plumbing. You really wouldn't want to use an outhouse in this weather; if you snap it off too short, you can hurt yourself...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pblanc said:


> And it beats the heck out of Minot.


You got that right.

We lived there for half a decade, half a lifetime ago. "Why not Minot; Freezin's the reason!"
When that cold Canadian wind skips off that flat plains plateau at Minot, it can take your soul with it.

Above freezing temps tomorrow and Fri, and light-ish winds; time to find the board shorts and sandals!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> ..."Why not Minot; Freezin's the reason!"
> When that cold Canadian wind skips off that flat plains plateau at Minot, it can take your soul with it...


"Ain't nothin' between the North Pole and Minot but an old barb-wire fence, and it's broken." -(I forget whom)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Minot....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minot,_North_Dakota

The hotbed of alcohol bootlegging, prostitution, and opium dens that sprang up in the Downtown area soon led people to give Minot the nickname "Little Chicago." The Smugglers used a network of underground tunnels (some of which were previously built for heating or deliveries) to transport and conceal the illicit cargo entering from Canada.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good place this time of year to be from, Far from in a warmer place


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Winter arrive in AZ today!:numbchuck:

Temperature high dropped 10 degrees F. And it rained in Mesa enough to make the streets wet. Dry streets in Chandler. Leather coat for tomorrow. 

But don't worry high for Monday is back in the 70s. Ho hum...........:watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AZdave said:


> Winter arrive in AZ today!:numbchuck:
> 
> Temperature high dropped 10 degrees F. And it rained in Mesa enough to make the streets wet. Dry streets in Chandler. Leather coat for tomorrow.
> 
> But don't worry high for Monday is back in the 70s. Ho hum...........:watching:


Yeah, it was dark and very overcast today. Cold out and a wind to boot. It tried to snow, but just a few flakes here and there. It might do something later on tonight though. It's already down to 34 degrees.

Was hoping to maybe get a ride in tomorrow. I'm not going to bet any money on it though.

UPDATE: Yup! It's sticking. The snow that is. Our ground is turning white. We might up with with an inch or so by morning.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Stuck inside are you


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We got just a dusting of snow last night / early this morning. 

The roads are bare & dry though. The sun is out shining brightly. Sky is clear of any clouds. It's currently about 38 degrees out. I might wait another hour or so and then get a short ride in. 

No need to worry about any bugs..............:smt023


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Stuck inside are you


Is this the pic of Paratrooper when he visited you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Is this the pic of Paratrooper when he visited you?


Ya gotta admit.

I got a killer smile. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Didn't go for a ride today. The roads were good and so was the weather. 

But, I just didn't have that lovin feeling in my heart. Kind of like a gut feeling I guess. Gotta go with my gut, don't ya know.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful day today, the rain washed the smog and dust out of the air.
Oh ........ ho hum........:watching:


----------

